# Belgian owner fined maximum after beamer tries to flee ( FishUpdate )



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://www.fishupdate.com/news/full...fined_maximum_after_beamer_tries_to_flee.html


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Davie

Have just been reading this and note the court makes great use of the "Blinders" What are blinders and if they fit inside the net how do they operate.
Also think it was a pretty small fine as they did try to avoid arrest.

Regards
Don


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Hello Don,
a "blinder" is a small mesh net attached to the inside of the cod ends to stop small fish from escaping. Usually the same length as the cod end plus a few feet they are normally attached using a rope by looping the rope through the blinders mesh then the cod end mesh time about ( that way they can very quickly remove the rope and pull the blinder out of the net to hide it ).

The level of the fine is about average and no where near the maximum they could have got. The maximum fine per offence is £50,000 and an offence can be construed as every immature/over quota fish , each blinder and the attempt to flee so a fine could have easily exceeded £300,000 had the court wanted to , however , due to previous rulings any attempt to put such a large fine in place would have been reduced to the level the fine was fixed at by the court of appeal.

Davie


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Davie
Thanks for the knowledge. I thought they were something like the trawl doors and forced the fish in to the net. I can see now what they are and how they would work and how cunning they are if they can be removed as quickly as you say.
Are they used much?
Don


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Not really not nowadays. 20-30 years ago yes they were fairly common but with the consequences of being caught being so heavy this is the first time i've heard of a conviction for a long time. Thats not to say it still doesn't happen , I can't speak for other countries fishermen , but its been a long time since I heard any of the UK fishermen even mention a blinder except in times past


----------

